# 20gallon CRS Farm



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

I started this 20gallon around mid January as a breeding tank for my crs... I have around 80-100 C to A grades in there and around 20 low grade golden bees. So far breeding has been good, I started with approx. 25 crs then exploded to 100 or so, but lately I've had a few die off, not sure why yet. Oh and ignore the shiny silver backing, it's styrofoam from when the power went out and i needed to keep the tank warm. I haven't really thought of what to use as a background yet... plain black maybe?

Anyway, here is what's in the tank. 
blyxa japonica, hemianthus callitrichoides, hemianthus micranthemoides, pogostemon helferi, weeping moss, crs, few ottos, and too many snails

*I still haven't decided what to do with the driftwood... I was thinking of putting some moss on the top of the stump or something like that, but I don't know what type I should use. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

That's a very nice looking tank. I think flame moss will look good on the wood since it wont grow too outward and cover the background.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nice tank. Simple scape is nice too. I'd leave the stump as is - it creates a very nice stark contrast to the bright greens.


----------



## clock906 (Nov 22, 2007)

wow, very nice lush garden. 

What's the time lapse between the first and last photo?
your blyxa japonica grew so nice and strong


Your gold shrimps looks like dead shrimp...lol
btw...wouldn't it interbreed with your CRS?


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

awesome set up


----------



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

clock906 said:


> wow, very nice lush garden.
> 
> What's the time lapse between the first and last photo?
> your blyxa japonica grew so nice and strong
> ...


according to the time stamp, first was jan 14. last was march 1.

Most of the golden bees i have are highly unattractive, but i do get 1 or 2 nice ones with each batch of babies... but yeah, the rest of them are butt ugly.


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

Since golden bees originates from black bees, have you ever had at least one black bee fry to show up once in a while?


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

I love the before and after shots. Great job!

The varying leaf textures work beautifully to take your eye around the aquascape. You should really do a setup and enter it in one of the planted tank competitions. You have a good sense of natural form. Amanoesque! 

What substrate are you using?


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

mr.sandman said:


> Since golden bees originates from black bees, have you ever had at least one black bee fry to show up once in a while?


I've never had any black bee offspring unfortunately. Though I was lucky enough to get 4 no-entry hino babies and 2 S+ out of one of the A grade females, I'm not sure if I should mix them with my other line of hinos knowing where they came from.



menagerie said:


> I love the before and after shots. Great job!
> 
> The varying leaf textures work beautifully to take your eye around the aquascape. You should really do a setup and enter it in one of the planted tank competitions. You have a good sense of natural form. Amanoesque!
> 
> What substrate are you using?


Thanks! The lovely japonica and HC are actually from menagerie, maybe that's why they look nice lol. As for competitions, this was only meant to be a shrimp setup and I'm not really happy with it atm as the driftwood kinda stands out to me... maybe it's the placement or the lack of growth on it, i don't know, I don't really like the bamboo charcoal sticks i put in either. The scape itself is nothing close to the ones that the pros make, like on APC... Now those aquascapes are really something! oh, the substrate is ada amazonia powder btw.


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey there, are you using any co2? and what kind of bulbs do u use?


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Amazing tanks, the aquascaping is very well done. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

OH! do you mind selling some crs to me!I've been looking them for sooooo long!
Where's your location?
Im in mississauga!please!


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

whats the name of that plant that started out little but then grew into a garden called?


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

amazing - like the carpet (still struggling with mine - just refuses to grow)- do you use ferts in this tank with the CRS ?


----------



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, I'm using pressurized co2 through a ceramic diffusor, and I do not fertilize in this particular tank because of the crs. I may eventually though, the algae is a pain in the knickers.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

How do you deal with the algae? your shrimp and ottos do the job? or alot of hand work?.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks really good bud, keep up the good work!


----------



## wolfrain (May 4, 2009)

*Nice landscape!!!*

And Nice CRS.
I like before and after. It's amazing!
Where did you get the amazonia powder and intake sponge filter?


----------



## Ishar (May 7, 2009)

Nice! I like it a ton. That is on amazing bunch of Blyxa- very nice


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

great tanks, great shrimps


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

hey what substrate is this? eco?


----------

